# Alta Alpina ChallengeWild Sierra Century Registration Now Open!



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Registration for the 2012 Alta Alpina Challenge: Riding the Wild Sierra is now open!

Note that we moved the event a few weeks later in the year--to June 30--so we'll have warmer temperatures and a little bit more daylight. For those who aren't riding all winter, this also means a few more weeks of training. We're still getting the word out about this change so please let all your friends know!

I hope that you'll be able to join us so I'm sending you the attached personalized registration form. You can print and complete the form, sign it, attach a check payable to "Alta Alpina Cycling Club" and mail to:
Alta Alpina Challenge
P.O. Box 2032
Minden NV 89423

Or you can pay by credit card or paypal using our brand new online registration page:
Alta Alpina Cycling Club Challenge

We'll confirm receipt of your registration form with an email and we'll send additional information to help you plan for the ride.

I look forward to seeing you on June 30!

Michael Bayer,
Ride Director

P.S. One more thing... we need help getting posters up at every bike store and cyclist hangout in the western states. If your local cyclist hot spot doesn't yet have an Alta Alpina Challenge Poster up, please help us out! Just reply to this email and let us know how many posters you can put up for us.

P.P.S. If you registered with different email addresses in different years, you may have received multiple copies of this email. If so, I apologize for the inconvenience. Please let us know which email address to keep and which to delete.

--
Alta Alpina Challenge: Riding the Wild Sierra
June 30, 2012


----------



## Bostic (Nov 17, 2008)

Thread bump. Anyone else in for the 8 pass double century? I'm skipping the Terrible Two this year to do Alta Alpina instead.


----------



## TahoeBC (Mar 11, 2008)

This is one of the nicest finisher jersey's around, you know you want one!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm missing out this year. I just haven't been able to get the miles in. Heck, I haven't even ridden Ebbetts this year and only hit Kingsbury Luther once and Monitor once. I suck.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm packing right now. I have a 3:30am start, so I hope to check in at 6pm and be asleep by 8pm.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Monitor was brutal windy last weekend...hope it's improved for everyone this weekend!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

chuckice said:


> Monitor was brutal windy last weekend...hope it's improved for everyone this weekend!


One of the worst years for wind I've ever seen. That's one reason I'm about 1000 miles behind on my riding for the past four months or so. Ugh. There's supposed to be some wind this weekend. Good news is perfect temps, bad news is winds up to 25mph in the lowlands. This can work to your advantage on some of the climbs but may be annoying on others. . .shouldn't be too bad though.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Monitor was windy today but overall weather did not fail.


----------



## LauraS (Feb 8, 2011)

I've never done it before so I can't say if it was more or less windy than usuall on Monitor, but the wind was strong for sure. The only (slight) marring of an otherwise perfect day. Great ride, great organization and support, no crowds, lots of friendly folks. I'll definitely become a regular for this ride!


----------



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's my 15 minute video report


----------



## LauraS (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice video report! Kudos on the 8 pass. I didn't think the 5 pass was going to be as hard as it was. I thought I was going to die during the last climb up Monitor! Can't even imagine how hard your ride was. Up until the second climb on Monitor I was thinking, sure I could do 8 next year!


----------

